# Checking for vbCode errors...



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I notice a lot of people just don't quite seem to manage using the


> tags properly; most often they screw up the closing tag -- omitting it, or a bracket is missing on one side or the other because of a mis-edit.
> 
> Is there anything you can install/add/turn on that'd do a simple check for the presence of a
> 
> ...


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry, nothing like that and I seeing that some day I may move to ver 3.5, I am not looking to add hack this code any more. I do not think ver 3.5 does this either.


----------

